# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  تعريب SM-G935P اصدار 7.0 على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

SM-G935P 7.0 Add Arabic language By EFT Dongle

----------


## علي العياني

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## SAMEEH

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## almawry020

مشكور يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ebramooo

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------

